# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Продам Panasonic CF-27

## willey_bo

Продам защищенный противоударный ноутбук.

Характеристики:

Процессор: Intel Pentium II 300 MHz
Оперативка: RAM 128 MB
HDD: 10 GB
Экран: 12.1" TFT TouchScreen 800*600 SVGA
Video: NeoMagic 128XD 2 MB
Audio: Yamaha
Modem 56k
IrDA
2 pcimci слота
1 LAN 10/100
1 USB
1 COM
GSM/GPRS GSM 900/1800
Li-Ion на 2,5 - 3 часа работы
+floppy

Ноутбуки Panasonic TOUGHBOOK CF-M34, CF-27, CF-28 сертифицированы в соответствии с военным стандартом MIL-STD-810F. Имеют металлические ( магниевые ) корпуса, защищенные от ударов, проникновения пыли и влаги по классу защиты IP52. Их клавиатуры не боятся воды - если вы залили клавиатуру водой, достаточно выключить ноутбук и просушить клавиатуру. Жесткие диски в этой серии установлены в гелеобразной силиконовой "подушке", которая предохраняет HDD от резких ударов и сильной вибрации. Матрица LCD в этих ноутбуках находится в специальной влагозащищенной "металлической капсуле" с дополнительным ударопрочным стеклом спереди. Panasonic CF-28 более эргономичная и надежная модель из этой серии. Большая часть моделей оснащена экранами с технологией TouchScreen.

Выдерживает силнейшие удары и вибрации, так же температуры от -30 до +40.

Пишите:
мыло: willey_bo@mail.ru
ася: 417987749
моб: 8 909 656 21 98

----------

